
How many social media users are real people? - nixtaken
https://gizmodo.com/how-many-social-media-users-are-real-people-1826447042
======
thephyber
It's important to understand that "bots" is a large variety of automation
levels, just as "self-driving car" has 5 levels spanning from "cruise control"
to "full automation with no ability for manual intervention".

Browser extensions, custom Python/JavaScript clients, and even just paid
outsourcing of likes/comments/retweets/captchas can all be considered "bots".

------
Minor49er
Not only is it hard to tell how many users are bots, but how many users
supplement their account activity with bots or third party integrations. A lot
of users who have business accounts will do this. For example, realtors will
post updates under their own name, but will also have services that will
schedule and post content for them automatically for new home listings. This
will only get harder to determine as time goes on because marketers nowadays
are focusing on "humanizing" their customer interactions as much as possible

